# Stuartiana Show



## Rick (Feb 28, 2013)

4 spikes, one with 5 branches. 73 flowers/buds!














I wish I hadn't dropped it last year and cracked the some of the leaves. By cultural awards standards, this is still a baby


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2013)

Niiiiiiiiice baby. Mine bloomed early and gone...very sad. I do wish mine
would bloom more than once a year.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2013)

But a monster baby Imo  !!!! Great growing Rick :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2013)

these must be a sight to behold when flowering in nature.
Well grown


----------



## Secundino (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes! This is really a stuartiana, and a show!


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice blooming Rick. Loos like it has nice roots too.


----------



## Martin (Mar 1, 2013)

congrats for blooming this stuartiana so gorgeous!


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 1, 2013)

Waouh! that's a nice stuartiana!


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 1, 2013)

Very impressive! Hard to believe it's considered a baby.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice show Rick. Something I didn't realize with this species is the bunching up of the flowers on the spikes.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 1, 2013)

Super!:clap:


----------



## newbud (Mar 1, 2013)

this needs to go to Atlanta.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice show Rick. Something I didn't realize with this species is the bunching up of the flowers on the spikes.



This could just be a clonal thing. I've seen others with more branching and more even distribution of flowers.

I bet Peter Lin is going to show us a couple of monsters soon.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2013)

That is quite a show! My stuartiana never looked like that!


----------



## newbud (Mar 1, 2013)

Alain Brochart has a huge one on B.L. He's got 29 flowers for his second blooming and his plant is just a little bigger than yours. I'd say you are doing pretty dang good. Are you bringing to judging next week?


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2013)

newbud said:


> Alain Brochart has a huge one on B.L. He's got 29 flowers for his second blooming and his plant is just a little bigger than yours. I'd say you are doing pretty dang good. Are you bringing to judging next week?



Probably not Jack. I dropped it transporting to shows last year, so between that (and slugs) the foliage is too damaged for a cultural award. The flower count is still not up to CCE standards, and the flower quality is not up to AM standards. The plant could help add brownie points to a complete display, but I'm not going to get the time off from work to make the show next week.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!!!! :clap:

I'd love to get one some day. What are the lowest temps you have given it Rick?


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!! :clap:
> 
> I'd love to get one some day. What are the lowest temps you have given it Rick?



This winter I don't think I've gone below 58F Normally 60-61.

But in years past this plant has spent many nights in the 55-58 range.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2013)

Rick said:


> This winter I don't think I've gone below 58F Normally 60-61.
> 
> But in years past this plant has spent many nights in the 55-58 range.



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## newbud (Mar 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> I'm not going to get the time off from work to make the show next week.



Awwww bummer. I was hoping to see it live with some of your other specimens.
Big week in judging. Start registering Thurs. Fri. = Ribbon judging and AOS show judging. Sat. = Regular monthly AOS judging. I'm going to try and make all 3 days but my wife is up and down so.......We do plan on going to see her doctor Mon. in Nashville so......maybe a greenhouse visit is in order.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2013)

newbud said:


> maybe a greenhouse visit is in order.



That can be arranged:wink:


----------

